# [Solved] Circular dependencies

## ttz_chris

Hi,

I am not sure it this is connected to the baselayout update or not I just found the problem when I rebooted after the update, and yes I did follow the guide carefully, hence the reboot that I don't do that much.

I have syslog-ng with remote logging so this needs net, iptables needs logger and is before net.

The boot order becomes syslog-ng that fails due to net.eth0 not being up (sorry I don't have the exact message, can't find it logged in a file), iptables works fine even though no logger then net starts.

So far my searches on this issue have only found five year only code based resolved bugs i.e. no do this solution.

I have tried adding thing (rc_after, rc_use, rc_need) to /etc/conf.d/syslog-ng to get this to start after net no luck.

This issues leaves a secuirty hole as later in the boot fail2ban fails as syslog-ng is not up, I can start these after a manual reboot, so lo risk here, but if the system goes down due to a long power failure when it reboots these to services will not be up so I will be exposed to a higher risk, untill I can start these services so could be days if I am away.

Any ideas on how to fix this would be appreciated, as the only thing I can now think of is stop remote logging, but what I am doing is a standard thing so should work no problem.

ChrisLast edited by ttz_chris on Fri May 13, 2011 7:17 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## Hu

I would change it so that iptables does not need logger.  Generally, the output from firewall rules is written by the kernel and recorded by the logger once it becomes available, so starting iptables before the logger is safe.  This should break the dependency loop, since you can then start it as: iptables, net, logger.

----------

## ttz_chris

Doh,

I had tried that but my mistake iptables was use logger not need so rc_use="!logger" in /etc/conf.d/iptables fixed it, I had rc_need="!logger" that for obvious reasons didn't work.

I also had rc_after="net.eth0" in /etc/conf.d/syslog-ng just for good messure.

Thanks for making look at it better.

There was an error / warning about rc.conf but it vanished off the screen before I could read it I have found the log, rc.log but no sign of the message, but I will worry about that some other time.

Chris

----------

